# 16 years after the fall of Communism this happened!



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2005)

http://indymedia.h-k.sk/newswire/display/84/index.php

I have no words for that, even I'm not the biggest fan of this kind of music neither the people there (despite you cannot generalize - I know some very good guys from this scene), this time the cup went over... Both of the PM Paroubek and CM Bublan are old communists and this only proofs that every "velvet" revolution is contraproductive in some ways (in 1989 there was no major violenec but also most of the Party members styed on their positions - like judge courts, etc...).


----------

